# Just to tell you all!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you know that "Haydn's Serenade" wasn't really written by him??





People have discovered that this was actually written by a guy named Roman Hoffstetter (1742-1815).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Hoffstetter
Lucky guy!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The name looks familiar. Did he also compose one of Mozart's violin concertos?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> People have discovered that this was actually written by a guy named Roman Hoffstetter (1742-1815).


Let's hope that 'people' isn't a guy named Robert Newman.


----------

